# Plow for JM294LE. How many bottoms?



## Gerifalte (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi again guys, 

So, I am trying to decide what kind of moldboard plow to get for a small patch (+2 Acres) of strawberries. I see Jinma sells a 3 bottom plow for the 284, but I understand the choice of plow really depends on the terrain and uses. I am in Colorado's Front Range so the soil is quite rocky and fairly hard, although we have plowed it before (big 3 share plow on big row crop JD). Any suggestions as far as number of shares, size, brand and model, etc that would match the tractor and conditions?

Thanks!


----------

